# Finnex PX-360 Canister filter.



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Well I had to upgrade from the Zoomed501 since I wanted more flow.. Zoomed (79gph) - PX-360 (95gph).The filter is on sale at the moment on their website for $34.95 so it was the same price as the zoomed.

The entire product is very solid and well built , with 1/2 inch tubing size.Another reason why I picked this was the design of the filter itself , I did not like how the Zoomed had the filtration media at the last part of the filtering stage and the bio balls first..This on the other hand is how it should be .

I have yet to test it because I am going to out of town for a week , but when I get back I will post the details with how the flow rate is compared to the zoomed on a 10gallon tank.








































Hope this would help fill the gap with nano filters , I know it was a tough time for me looking for a canister filter at a decent price so hopefully this help some people.


----------



## Gunplameister (Jan 6, 2011)

hey if you need any parts or the carbon filters pm me, i think i have 2 new boxes that have 2 each, the filter is just sitting in the closet as i upgraded.


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

How did you like this filter? And what tank did you use it on?


----------



## Gunplameister (Jan 6, 2011)

i used it on my 8gal ebi, it worked ok but i also was using it in cabinet below the tank so it lost pressure, i made room for it next to tank and worked great i just didnt like seeing it on the counter with tank. im one to go overboard with everything so i jumped to a fluval 105 lol

the only thing i did change tho was i took out half the ceramic ring and replaced with the fluval biomax


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

I was going to use Purigen , but can you mix purigen wtih carbon?


----------



## astrosag (Sep 3, 2010)

I see the same issues I had with the ZooMed 501 (which is sold as a turtle tank filter) and that is there's no way to put the filter under a tank. The tubing is short (and for good reason) and using longer tubing causes a lot of flow loss.

This is aside from the fact that most people recommend this for small tanks <10G. 

The ZooMed 501 worked well but there's usually no room on stands for anything but the tank to sit there.


----------



## dmxsoulja3 (Dec 22, 2010)

I am using this filter on the Finnex tank and have had no issues with it, its quiet and plenty of flow for <10gal I don't like using the spray bar and find the nozzle output is nice and moves the water in a proper manner once adjusted. I use that black sponge, filter floss, and the rings in mine, no carbon, and a sack of purigen sitting on top of the rings.


----------



## JamesHockey (Nov 10, 2010)

ill buy your zoomed


----------



## Chewyy (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow! This filter is amazing! The flow is almost twice as good as the zoomed 501 , This is has great flow in my 10 gallon.Anyone that is interested in a canister for something like 7.5 -15 gallons this would be perfect $34.99 , that is a steal.


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

That filter is exactly the same as the canister filter AZOO has. I forget their model number. I just gave the AZOO version to a friend of mine and when we unboxed it I was pretty impressed with the internals and how it was setup. If I had a smaller tank that needed a filter I would run this over the Tom Rapids Mini or the 501...


----------



## bustah8 (Dec 23, 2010)

Chewyy-
Thanks for posting this. My wonderful wife ordered one these for me, should be here any day now. I am going to use this on my 5 gallon, hoping that the flow won't be too strong. I plan on using a Hydor in-line heater. Anyone think that the heater would diminish the flow too much? Not enough? I could also place the unit the under tank, or beside the tank. This will work well to relieve the pain in my eyes when I look at the internal filter, bubbler and heater that I'm running now. I will also be able to rid myself of the co2 diffuser,as I plan to use some type of line to the return instead

At any rate, sounds like a deal for $40.


----------

